
Nine reasons why Blu-ray will succeed - pclark
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/20/nine-questionable-reasons-why-blu-ray-will-succeed/
======
halo
I think it's fairly obvious that Blu-Ray will succeed by any reasonable
measure of success and it's fairly clear it's going to be the next-generation
disk format of choice.

The question is whether it will supplant DVD in terms of popularity, and
that's a much murkier question.

------
lallysingh
I'm not buying this home media server stuff. They're not developed enough to
compete with regular movie discs in this generation.

